# Meet up - Kent



## katehe (Mar 27, 2011)

So, I am looking to meet child free friends. I am at the age (31) where all my friends are busy moving on with their lives. I am sure I will grow closer to them again in time but at the moment, feel like I have nothing in common. I only had a bfn a few weeks ago so it is very early days for us, but can't see us having any more treatments given our odds.
So, coffee in Kent anyone?


----------



## karenann (May 22, 2010)

I am so sorry about your recent BFN - I understand how it feels when everyone around us has kids - Where abouts in Kent are you ? I also live in Kent. Take care xxx


----------



## katehe (Mar 27, 2011)

I am Medway based but can travel ...
Started counselling this week so beginning to get on top of my feelings ..


----------



## karenann (May 22, 2010)

Hi Katehe I am sorry for the delay in replying - I have been struggling with stomach problems and crappy issues with our business - Heho - I would love to meet up with you as I am also in Medway. I will message you xx


----------

